
Object Oriented Programming is exceptionally bad - maus80
https://www.leaseweblabs.com/2015/08/object-oriented-programming-is-exceptionally-bad/
======
mayoff
Hey look, yet another critique of object-oriented programming. This one fails
to define what it means by "object-oriented programming" (c.f.
[http://paulgraham.com/reesoo.html](http://paulgraham.com/reesoo.html)),
conflates object-oriented programming and object-oriented programming
languages, provides no examples (not even contrived examples), and makes
obviously bogus assertions (e.g. data cannot be abstracted, data cannot be
versioned).

~~~
maus80
Thank you for your feedback. With it I tried to clarify the point I was trying
to make.

------
juliangamble
For a detailed critique comparing Object Oriented programming and Functional
programming - this is a good read:
[http://www.smashcompany.com/technology/object-oriented-
progr...](http://www.smashcompany.com/technology/object-oriented-programming-
is-an-expensive-disaster-which-must-end)

~~~
blub
I don't believe you. :) After wasting my time reading the OP's article which
had absolutely no content except a bunch of links to other articles
criticizing OOP, I spent another 2-3 minutes reading your link and learned yet
again nothing.

The first part of the article you linked literally consists of the author
whining about the state of discussions regarding OOP and what HN user
millstone said to him some time ago. It either needs a rewrite or to be
summarized.

------
hoodoof
[http://lucumr.pocoo.org/2013/2/13/moar-
classes/](http://lucumr.pocoo.org/2013/2/13/moar-classes/)

~~~
meric
That's a neat article.

Another example of a well-designed layered API is Django REST framework. And
it uses classes.

